# Rpgmaker XP



## firee (2. April 2007)

Hi Leute,

bin neu und ersteinmal hallo an alle.So seit kuzem habe ich den Rpgmaker XP und verstehe nicht gerade viel davon deswegen brauche ich ein Komplettes Tutorial in deutsch.Wenn wer rat weiß bitte melden danke im voraus.




P.s. Suche nämlich nun schon seit Wochen und finde keins.


----------



## Norbert Eder (2. April 2007)

http://rpg2000.4players.de/index.php?inhalt=tuts2

Tutorials -> Forgotten E-Book


----------



## firee (3. April 2007)

Danke aber leider habe ich dies schon selber gefunden.Das Problem ist das das forgetton e-book nur für den RM2K jedoch brauche ich ein Tutorial für den rpgmaker xp denn bei dem hatt sich einiges geändert.Oder ist der fast das gleiche wie der xp?


----------



## Darkas (24. April 2007)

die größten unterschiede sind der neue RGSS (Ruby Game Scripting System) Editor, die dritte Ebene, und dass es unter Vista nicht Funktioniert  Die alten Maker haben mir Vista kein Problem  

Ansonsten sind ein paar Befehle anders, aber das Prinzip ist das selbe: du brauchst seeeeehr wenig Programmierkenntnisse (Variablen, vllt. noch Funktionen) und das wars. Von der Handhabung ist das fast alles das selbe, ich hab früher gemakert, bin dann auch auf den XP umgestiegen, es gab ein, zwei neue sachen, aber das wars. Du kannst das E-book also wirklich verwenden (aber: wenn du richtig damit Spiele erstellen willst dann würde ich dir davon abraten: das RGSS hat eine viel zu umständliche "Steuerung", du hast eine Auflösung von 640x480, die du nicht verändern kannst, man kann nur ein paar Tasten verwenden, und die Engine ist viel zu langsam; du kannst aber noch ein Jahr warten, dann kommt mein Maker raus, da werden diese ganzen Makel wesentlich geringer, du kannst dir ja mal die infos durchlesen: http://vdboard.fair2kids.net/viewtopic.php?t=11357. Das ist die Website von Vampires Dawn, einem der bekanntesten Makerspiele)


----------



## Boostergermany (28. Januar 2009)

http://www.rpgxp.de


----------

